# Orient CEM65001M Orange Mako



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Good stuff. BTW, you got any wrist shots? You know I always like to see those...;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Ben...
nice watch
good heart in taking the photos.. u take it with ur heart

love it

i really hope u keep loving the watch
like me loving my black, blue and yellow 

:-!:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

music_healing said:


> Ben...
> nice watch
> good heart in taking the photos.. u take it with ur heart
> 
> ...


Thanks, brotha. I know you put a lot of effort into your pictures, as well. Keep up the good work!

I very much enjoy your collection, and your pictures, too. :-!:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Very nice~cheers! ;-)


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

BenL said:


>


The orange in this shot looks great Ben.:-! Excellent!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

bazman said:


> The orange in this shot looks great Ben.:-! Excellent!


Thanks, Barry.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> Very nice~cheers! ;-)


Glad you like it, :thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## steupa (Dec 11, 2009)

Absolutely wonderful clocks vờ[email protected]@


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

steupa said:


> Absolutely wonderful clocks vờ[email protected]@


Thanks, mate. Welcome to WUS! :-!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks fantastic~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> Looks fantastic~Cheers! ;-)


Thanks, Beau. Glad you liked it. :thanks


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

wow BenL

amazing photos.

i'm starting to like this model.

can post some pictures of the back cover?

Cheers!

Congrats.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> wow BenL
> 
> amazing photos.
> 
> ...


Sure, mate. I'll try to get some up later on today when I get a chance. It's a solid caseback, for your information.

Wow you are really on a roll in the image gallery! :-!


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

BenL said:


> Sure, mate. I'll try to get some up later on today when I get a chance. It's a solid caseback, for your information.
> 
> Wow you are really on a roll in the image gallery! :-!


Thankz buddy.

Because i love good shots, and here's what else we have is that!

Cya.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> Thankz buddy.
> 
> Because i love good shots, and here's what else we have is that!
> 
> Cya.


:-!


----------



## jalagl (Oct 16, 2009)

Great shots!

I have one on Rubber, and it is my favorite weekend watch.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

jalagl said:


> Great shots!
> 
> I have one on Rubber, and it is my favorite weekend watch.


:thanks
Glad you are enjoying yours.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Decided to post some updated pictures.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------

